# Whats the best way to remove drywall dust from a room?



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

Whats the best way to remove drywall dust from a room?


Air purfier?


Box fan with Hvac filter taped on it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There should have been a box fan in the window blowing out while you where sanding.
Also have a big shop vac running and held below the sanding pad with a sheetrock bag over the filter to keep the filter from plugging up.
I just can not imagine that funky set up doing much.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Try USG's Dust Control premix compound for the final coat. Dust drops straight down within a foot of the wall. It doesn't stay airborne very long at all like regular mud.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Dust deputy + shopvac + sanding attachment = no dust.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

What is a dust deputy?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Oneida-AXD000004-The-Dust-Deputy/dp/B002GZLCHM



It's around $50 if you use your own bucket. Basically a cyclonic separator. Works very well, very little dust makes it to the filter.


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

Contractors that I have hired use joecaption's approach. But make sure you've got your ear plugs in. TIP: When the project is completed consider having your air ducts cleaned.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

DIYRemodeler said:


> Contractors that I have hired use joecaption's approach. But make sure you've got your ear plugs in. TIP: When the project is completed consider having your air ducts cleaned.


I pretty much use the same method, But I turn off the heat/AC and tape over the registers. Especially the return air.


----------



## ToHellWithUGA (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sure what wet/dry vac you have, but I have been using this filter on my Ridgid, and it works great for the sheetrock dust. No bags to worry about /etc., you just wash it off periodically:

Shop-Vac Ridgid Craftsman Cleanstream Hepa Filter


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

ToolSeeker said:


> I pretty much use the same method, But I turn off the heat/AC and tape over the registers. Especially the return air.


Good suggestion Toolseeker. I usually cover the registers and returns but somehow that dust still gets in the ducts, and in the closets, cabinets, dressers, etc. etc.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess I've been doing it wrong. Which might explain why I pick white bugers out of my nose at night.

On a more 'serious' note....I block off all other rooms with sheets or plastic....if the wind is blowing the right direction, I open up windows....and I vacuum between each session of sanding.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Be sure to close off openings all *around *the fan so it only draws air from the other side of house open windows. Other doorways should be plastic/taped closed with bottom tape removed from doorway of supply rooms only. I stacked two box fans once, in a big room, now I just tape/finish without sanding, much faster/cleaner. It just takes practice, experience/quality follow quickly. When first came out- 10 years ago, bought the $12 open sanding pad (Lowes) hook to your own bucket and 15' of vacuum hose so it sits outside, another 10' inside. After done sanding, crawl in attic awhile to change colors, Dawg...

Gary


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

ToHellWithUGA said:


> Not sure what wet/dry vac you have, but I have been using this filter on my Ridgid, and it works great for the sheetrock dust. No bags to worry about /etc., you just wash it off periodically:
> 
> Shop-Vac Ridgid Craftsman Cleanstream Hepa Filter



I feel the exact opposite. With the bags you don't have to worry about cleaning the filter all the time, just change out the bag. 

Dustless sanding all the way.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I've never used it, or even looked closely at it, but shop-vac and others sell a drywall sanding attachment. Lowes carries it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The only thing about a shop vac is drywall dust is so fine it clogs the filter really easy and quite often.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> The only thing about a shop vac is drywall dust is so fine it clogs the filter really easy and quite often.


With the dust deputy it doesn't get to the filter. I just sanded a 500 sq ft basement with 9ft ceilings and the filter is barely dusty.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

mikegp said:


> With the dust deputy it doesn't get to the filter. I just sanded a 500 sq ft basement with 9ft ceilings and the filter is barely dusty.



That's a nifty looking device. I imagine it serves a similar function to the bags? Traps dust in the bucket instead of going through the filter into the vac can. 

That's the other nice thing about using bags, keeps the can cleaner.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

There's also one that uses a bucket of water that traps the dust before it gets to the vac.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's a nifty looking device. I imagine it serves a similar function to the bags? Traps dust in the bucket instead of going through the filter into the vac can.
> 
> That's the other nice thing about using bags, keeps the can cleaner.


Doesn't the fine dust get through the bags?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> There's also one that uses a bucket of water that traps the dust before it gets to the vac.



I heard that those are crazy loud, don't know if that's true.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know either I've never used one.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

mikegp said:


> I heard that those are crazy loud, don't know if that's true.


How can it be? It's a passive device.

There's a DIY model shown here. I remember there used to be one that actually had the hose in the water so the dust went through the water, like a bong, but it turns out bubbles formed, so the bubbles (all air on the inside) did not get cleansed of dust. I believe the solution shown should work.

I've built one, but haven't used it yet. I can tell you the extra step of adding the screw on lid is basically pointless.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

jeffnc said:


> How can it be? It's a passive device.


This one says to wear hearing protection. 

http://www.amazon.com/MT800-Sand-Kleen-Sander-System/dp/B00005A1K8


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I think that's because of the vacuum, not the water pail


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

what about spraying mist of water from a spray bottle every hr or so?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I mentioned a DIY solution above, but forgot the add the link.
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/reader-tip/a-better-way-to-suck-up-drywall-dust.aspx


----------

